# For those that ordered the Graphite Kindle, do you plan on skinning it?



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I was just curious as to how many people that ordered the Graphite plan on ordering a skin? I ordered the Graphite K3 3G+WiFi but I don't know if I want to skin it. I do LOVE all the beautiful skins I ordered over the years for my K2, it added so much personality to my device, but somewhat up in the air about skinning the graphite model. Just wanted to get a pulse check on this topic?


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I may not skin it right away, but I really liked the skin I had on my K2 (DecalGirl's Bullseye, click on my sig to see it). The thing that bothered me was the white peeking out from the edges, so I think it will look even better on the Graphite.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I plan on getting the Graphite Kindle, and I want a skin for it. Maybe not right away, but I love all the cool skins, and want to dress mine up.

Vicki


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll not skin mine. I love the pics i've seen of the Graphite colour so i'm thinking it will be gorgeous in reality.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Tom Diego said:


> I may not skin it right away, but I really liked the skin I had on my K2 (DecalGirl's Bullseye, click on my sig to see it). The thing that bothered me was the white peeking out from the edges, so I think it will look even better on the Graphite.


Saved me from typing! LOL ^^What he said ^^ (Except I have a custom hummingbird skin on mine, no Bullseye)


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think I'll skin my graphite K3. I thought my white K2 in the black Amazon cover was bland, and that's one reason I got a skin, and also because it made the the screen look less dark, but I'm getting a blue cover this time so it won't be all black and white, and the graphite takes care of the screen looking dark relative to the kindle, so I think I'll be happy with it as-is.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I skinned my graphite kdx and I love that even though it doesn't sit perfectly, there isn't any white showing around the screen ^^

I like the colors, too. Only thing is that the buttons say next page/prev page, as opposed to the new >/< buttons, but other than that...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

No, no skin I don't think. I never had a skin on my K1 either. I never had a skin on anything period. 
I guess I am not a skinner


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Nope.
My white K1 needed the wood-grain skin.  Contrast, finger-prints, etc.
The K3 Graphite...I don't think it needs a skin.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm wondering how much of it you CAN skin.  If the back is like the K1, you wouldn't skin over it.  And with how much smaller it is, there isn't much to cover.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll hold off thinking about that until maybe the last minute.  It's possible I'll skin it.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm going to skin mine; to help protect it from getting minor marks, scuffs, or small scratches.  I also like changing the looks from time to time with pretty skins.  I might wait a couple of weeks at first though.


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

Nope. I was thinking of skinning in black if the new version was only offered in white. I love the fact that it comes in graphite now. Although some of the skins have really cool designs...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I doubt it. I only ever skinned my K2 because it started to look dirty around the parts that were handled most and I couldn't clean it to my satisfaction so I covered it up. I would have bought a graphite one to start with for that reason had they been available. I've since bought a DXG and I love the colour of it and I haven't skinned it.

To me the skins are nice enough, but they're an unnecessary expense and oddly I find I get bored with looking at the same design all the time, far more than looking at the plain graphite.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I got a DX Graphite and wouldn't dream of covering it up with a skin - love the graphite!

For those who use skins, though, I've always wondered - don't you find the patterns/colors to be distracting while you're reading? I always loved the way my K1 just seemed to disappear while I was reading a book, and I find that the graphite has the same effect.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Atunah said:


> No, no skin I don't think. I never had a skin on my K1 either. I never had a skin on anything period.
> I guess I am not a skinner


Don't become a skinner, please. I never even knew about skins until I came to Kindle Boards. I succumbed to peer pressure and now I'm caught in a downwards spiral. I'm a fan of DecalGirl's Facebook page and they have promotions almost every week. I just received a free Kindle skin from them, now I already have a new discount code for my next purchase. I have extra skins waiting to be used, but I'm waiting for the current skins to start showing some wear. Problem is, they don't! These things will last for years. I go to DG's site to check for new designs, I'm completely addicted. I have matte skins and glossy skins and I can tell you about the type of vinyl they use and way the glue doesn't leave residue.

My friend and I recently ordered new skins and spent hours trying to whittle our choices down. I walk around my house, looking for stuff to skin. I consider buying extra devices, just to skin them! I'm obsessed!

Just say no, for you sanity and wallet's sake, continue to stay away from this evil trend.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I hadn't planned to, but I just got a skin for my daughter's kindle and it looks amazing! And it's not distracting at all, like I thought it would be. I just don't know, I might!!


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

Most likely I will skin. The nice thing about the graphite is it will look nice without the skin so I can take my time picking which one I want, if need be.



> For those who use skins, though, I've always wondered - don't you find the patterns/colors to be distracting while you're reading?


Nope. I've had three different skins and none of them have been at all distracting when I'm reading. Just very purty to look at when I'm not.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

I think not.  Although I skinned my K2 and DX, once I saw the graphite bezel on my DXG I knew I would not add a skin.  The color is so nice to look at and, more importantly, provides excellent contrast/framing for the beautiful Pearl e-ink display that any skin would be redundant and distracting, at least for me.  With a charcoal interior of the cover, the screen really stands out and everything else "disappears."  Love it.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> Don't become a skinner, please. I never even knew about skins until I came to Kindle Boards. I succumbed to peer pressure and now I'm caught in a downwards spiral. I'm a fan of DecalGirl's Facebook page and they have promotions almost every week. I just received a free Kindle skin from them, now I already have a new discount code for my next purchase. I have extra skins waiting to be used, but I'm waiting for the current skins to start showing some wear. Problem is, they don't! These things will last for years. I go to DG's site to check for new designs, I'm completely addicted. I have matte skins and glossy skins and I can tell you about the type of vinyl they use and way the glue doesn't leave residue.
> 
> My friend and I recently ordered new skins and spent hours trying to whittle our choices down. I walk around my house, looking for stuff to skin. I consider buying extra devices, just to skin them! I'm obsessed!
> 
> Just say no, for you sanity and wallet's sake, continue to stay away from this evil trend.


You need help Prazzie!


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

While I have skinned both my KDX and K2, I will not skin the graphite. When I upgraded to the DXG, I felt no need to put a skin on it. The graphite looks great by itself and I don't have the same compulsion to cover it up as I did the white.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not really a big skinner; I did the K1 after about a year because I didn't like the white, but I hated the actual process of putting the skin on. My K2 I bought used and it came with a skin already on (though it's not on *quite* straight and drives me crazy...but not enough to re-skin), I'm not sure if I would have otherwise.  I have not and will not skin my DXG, and have no plans to skin the K3G.

I put a skin on my glossy-black netbook a couple of weeks ago and it just reminded of how much I hate the actual process of putting a skin on...


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll probably skin mine.  Something that will look nice with my new hot pink lighted cover.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

No - I've got the graphite DX and it's too nice of a finish to even think of covering up.

Melissa


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

kimbertay said:


> I'm going to skin mine; to help protect it from getting minor marks, scuffs, or small scratches. I also like changing the looks from time to time with pretty skins. I might wait a couple of weeks at first though.


Please don't take offense (none intended), but what does one do to their Kindle to cause marks, scuffs, or scratches? I cannot imagine tossing a Kindle in a bag or purse without at least a cloth sleeve. The plastic is fairly substantial and holds up to everyday use well.

Just curious...


----------



## julianroberts (Aug 6, 2010)

I am very excited, I have just ordered my official UK version! Should get it towards the end of August with any luck. I have also ordered a leather case for it - a nice burgundy one. I ordered it from a web site I have not heard of before, but seems to be linked to Amazon www.bigbooklibrary.com

I am not sure if the leather case will protect it enough during its hard life in my car and around the house, but for £50 it should!

Counting down the days .....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Prazzie said:


> Don't become a skinner, please. I never even knew about skins until I came to Kindle Boards. I succumbed to peer pressure and now I'm caught in a downwards spiral. I'm a fan of DecalGirl's Facebook page and they have promotions almost every week. I just received a free Kindle skin from them, now I already have a new discount code for my next purchase. I have extra skins waiting to be used, but I'm waiting for the current skins to start showing some wear. Problem is, they don't! These things will last for years. I go to DG's site to check for new designs, I'm completely addicted. I have matte skins and glossy skins and I can tell you about the type of vinyl they use and way the glue doesn't leave residue.
> 
> My friend and I recently ordered new skins and spent hours trying to whittle our choices down. I walk around my house, looking for stuff to skin. I consider buying extra devices, just to skin them! I'm obsessed!
> 
> Just say no, for you sanity and wallet's sake, continue to stay away from this evil trend.


BWAHAHAHA!!! Welcome to my world!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I haven't ordered our GraphiteKs yet but I intent to as soon as our warranty expires on the (2)K2s we've got.   I'm looking at ordering in October or December.  With the new/cheaper pricing, I'm am starting to rethink the entire skin and cover thing.  My husband a I had our K1's for 15 months, they had M-edge covers and skins.  It will be around 12-14 months on our K2s with Oberons and skins.  This time around, I'm leaning to the cheapest cover I can find and I'm still undecided about whether to skin or not.  I'm even considering a pouch instead of a cover and maybe reading it nekid; something I never would have done at the $359 price point of my old K1!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Skydog said:


> Please don't take offense (none intended), but what does one do to their Kindle to cause marks, scuffs, or scratches? I cannot imagine tossing a Kindle in a bag or purse without at least a cloth sleeve. The plastic is fairly substantial and holds up to everyday use well.
> 
> Just curious...


Kids, cats, dogs All of those have a way of doing some sort of damage to a Kindle even under careful supervision.. Trust me! Even with a skin and an Oberon they've managed to put a scratch here and there on my Kindle.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Kids, cats, dogs All of those have a way of doing some sort of damage to a Kindle even under careful supervision.. Trust me! Even with a skin and an Oberon they've managed to put a scratch here and there on my Kindle.


Ouch!! I guess I had better tell my dog how much I appreciate her...


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Skydog said:


> Ouch!! I guess I had better tell my dog how much I appreciate her...


Yup!! Once I laid my Kindle down with the cover open on the coffee table, and two seconds later the cat was walking across it. _nice kitty kitty, nice kitty....._


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I've never skinned anything and won't be starting with my new graphite K3. From the pictures I expect it to be quite attractive without help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably not. . . .


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Skydog said:


> Please don't take offense (none intended), but what does one do to their Kindle to cause marks, scuffs, or scratches? I cannot imagine tossing a Kindle in a bag or purse without at least a cloth sleeve. The plastic is fairly substantial and holds up to everyday use well.
> 
> Just curious...


Maybe it's just my paranoia of something happening to "My Precious" to scratch it! 
My Kindle has never been scratched or marred in any way but then again I've kept it skinned pretty much since I got it. Plus it's pretty! Maybe I won't feel the obsession when I have my graphite, but I bet I still will skin it.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

sebat said:


> With the new/cheaper pricing, I'm am starting to rethink the entire skin and cover thing. My husband a I had our K1's for 15 months, they had M-edge covers and skins. It will be around 12-14 months on our K2s with Oberons and skins. This time around, I'm leaning to the cheapest cover I can find and I'm still undecided about whether to skin or not. I'm even considering a pouch instead of a cover and maybe reading it nekid; something I never would have done at the $359 price point of my old K1!


My wife and I only had our K2s for four weeks before we sent them back so we could get the K3. I was trying to hold off on skinning mine until the initial 30 days had passed, but DecalGirl had a BOGO 50% off sale, so it seemed like a good idea at the time. We only had the skins for one week and they cost us $30 total. We had M-Edge Latitude covers and those went back too (M-Edge 60 day return policy).

I can (kind of, well, not really) understand buying expensive Oberon covers when the cost of the Kindle was as high as it was, but when I see people here say that they have too much invested in Oberon covers for their K2s to consider buying the K3, it makes me wonder what's more important, the Kindle or the cover? Now the question is, how much do you want to spend on accessories for a device that is now fast becoming a commodity item? If a new Kindle is released every year, and the cost is less than $100, (as I believe the next and subsequent Kindle will be), why buy (expensive) accessories that may not be compatible with the next version?


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> That's what your kitty heard. Now what did you _really_ say


LOL!!! That's what really did come out of my mouth so he wouldn't dig in or bolt but inside I was having a heart attack and making up new combinations of swear words and doing crazy jazz hands in the air!!! 

eta: and now I always close the cover!!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Nope. I always skinned the k2 and k1 because the white bothered me, but I won't the graphite.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I will probably skin mine. I just like being able to personalize it so it doesn't look like all the rest out there...but that's just me. I'll have to see it first to know for sure, but I will likely be buying a skin for it soon.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope, no skin. My Kindle 1 is still in good shape after 2 years.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not planning on a skin with that gorgeous graphite, even though I've had my K1 skinned almost since I got it.  The white was just not all that attractive to me.  I've never liked the white outlines around my skin, though.

Then again... no white outlines, many beautiful skins out there to coordinate with the attractive and colorful covers which are undoubtedly coming, personalized look.  Shoot!  To skin or not to skin, that is too tough a question to answer now.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't think I will, but I don't make any promises!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll probably skin mine, if only to identify it from DH's K3


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Tom Diego said:


> If a new Kindle is released every year, and the cost is less than $100, (as I believe the next and subsequent Kindle will be), why buy (expensive) accessories that may not be compatible with the next version?


My point, exactly! I don't think I would have spent the money on the Oberon, if I had thought the Kindle body style would have changed again so quickly.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

The white Kindles begged to be skinned because of the glare they gave off, but the graphite is so nice, I will never do it.

Gene


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I might...

This image of a skinned graphite DX looks really cool:










The back of my K2 is skinned, but I couldn't keep the front on because of the uneven frame of white that stuck out around the screen. That DX looks really good though, and might be enough to make me try it out.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I won't be skinning it. I only skinned the white one because I hated the look of the white kindle. I prefer the feel of the device without the skin. And since this kindle has good grip on the back I wouldn't want to skin that part anyway as I plan to just read it without a cover and just get a sleeve.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I keep telling myself I probably won't skin it, yet just spent the last 20 minutes browsing through the skins looking for ones that would go great with the graphite color.

I need help.


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

I skinned my white one because it was getting smudges and that made me paranoid. I'm hoping the graphite won't show any dirt so I won't have to skin it.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Personally no. All the skins I've had (all 2) have been to darken the white bezel and increase contrast. The graphite does that just fine thank you. With all due respect to Decal Girl.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

No. I don't plan on skinning my K3 since it will not be white. I had a new skin that I had been waiting to use (Stacked Cats), and today I decided that I better put it on and enjoy it until my K3 gets here. I'm giving my K2 to my son, and I don't think he will mind the cats too much...I don't think he would have liked Indigo Punch.  Of course he has the option to go with no skin or get a different one.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I probably won't skin mine for the first couple of months. But I'll probably get tired of the one-color eventually and get a skin that compliments both the graphite and the burgundy red cover that I'm putting it in.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Got the DXG, haven't even been tempted, although my K2 had skins.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered the graphite... and will have to see once I get it and read on it for a while... but my thought right now is that I'm not going to skin it and enjoy its "natural beauty".


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I had wanted a KDX, so when I saw a coupon for Decal Girl, I got the puppy/kitty one with the white background. Then the KDXG, the latest version came out. I did not skin it last month, but last weekend I did. I also did not get my cover for around a week to 10 days after getting my kindle, so i read it naked. The coupon essentially paid for the shipping, but I still paid for that skin & I love dogs & cats, so that made me want to use it. I have it in a Red Tuff-Love Cover, which covers most of the kindle anyway. The part where I like the white is around the buttons as the graphite makes it harder for me to see the lettering. The white just outlines the buttons better, or if it's on top of the buttons, I see the lettering better as the white just jumps out at you.
As for the K3, I just don't know yet about skinning it until I get it. I love those colorful skins. I'll buy a cover & kindle bag for it. 
As for the Oberon covers. I hate not being able to use them again, but they were well worth it. I paid, $399 each for the K1 & the K2. I bought 1 cover for each. My father had inadvertantly sat on both kindles. Once on a car seat. The other time, I had my kindle on a stool, where you put your feet up on, where no one sits. I had no problems with the kindle. I, however, almost went into shock. LOL! I really believe those covers saved my kindle, so the price & the beauty was well worth it.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 30, 2010)

I am not going to put a skin on my Kindle, I am really keen on the M-Edge New Yorker covers and don't think I need a skin.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

911jason said:


> I might...
> 
> This image of a skinned graphite DX looks really cool:
> 
> ...


Well crap, that graphite DX looks GREAT skinned - hmmmmmmm - my mind may be changing!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> I was just curious as to how many people that ordered the Graphite plan on ordering a skin? I ordered the Graphite K3 3G+WiFi but I don't know if I want to skin it. I do LOVE all the beautiful skins I ordered over the years for my K2, it added so much personality to my device, but somewhat up in the air about skinning the graphite model. Just wanted to get a pulse check on this topic?


That's a good question. I won a $25 gift certificate to use at Decal Girl that expires on August 31. I'm thinking that I might order a skin that I like, but I'm not sure how quickly I will put it on. I hadn't planned on BUYING a skin... but with that certificate, well...


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

K1 - skinned. K3 - probably not, although I will reuse my Oberon cover.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I never skinned my K1 after trying out my son's with his skin.. I didn't like feeling the edges of the skin with my fingertips. If it were on mine I would have picked at it because I am a tactile-ly oriented person. My K2 also never got skinned having learned my lesson with the previous generation. Now, that said DS is getting the first K3 in our home, and he Liked the skin on his K1, but with the graphite, he says he will have to use it for a week or so to see if he wants a skin or not.


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

My K2 is skinned with black woodgrain mainly for better reading contrast.  I have changed my skins like the weather and came to the conclusion I like a solid dark skin as anything else just seems too busy.

I ordered the K3 cause I loved the graphite.  I think if the K3 was only available in white, I may not have ordered it.  At least I am trying to convince myself of that!

So, no I will not be skinning it.  Although that skinned graphite DX sure looks purdy!!


----------



## Big Brother (Aug 7, 2010)

No.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Have to admit that the photo of the skinned graphite DX is beautiful. Guess I'll be waiting until I get my new graphite Kindle with 3G/Wi-Fi to see how I feel about it. I think the graphite Kindles are beautiful, and I know that the new Kindles will have a different texture to the back. I have to admit, though, that I've loved all of the DecalGirl skins that I've had. (I now have Library in matte finish on my K2, and I love it!) I also had glossy Library, as well as Stand Alone (glossy), which was gorgeous but didn't go with the fern AOT Oberon that my family gave me for Christmas. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

most likely not especially since I have to have help with them to begin with


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

My K2 has gone through several skins, but I don't think I will skin my K3. The only reason I bought them for the K2 was because the whiteness of the Kindle was really distracting to me. Very bright. The graphite colour solves this problem.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

My name is Victoria, and I'm a matte finish Decal Girl addict.

I skinned my K2--three times. I skinned my iPhone. I skinned my iPad--and am thinking about changing that one soon. I skinned my MacBookPro. I skinned my new iPhone within 20 minutes of its arrival at my house. Of course I'll skin the graphite Kindle whenever I decide to upgrade it!

While I did originally skin the white one because I hated the white and needed the improved contrast, now it's mostly about decoration (and improved grip on things like the iPhone/iPad). I also tend to only sleeve my devices, rather than use a book style cover, so the skins help keep them in a little better shape than they probably otherwise would be in.

The graphite finish is nicer than the white, but it would bore the heck out of me in under two minutes.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Absolutely. I have a Graphite DX, which is gorgeous, but I had a skin on as soon as I could get it here. 911Jason linked the photo of it earlier, and really does look amazing in person. 

I'll be ordering a K3 skin as soon as DecalGirl has them available, my only decision is whether to have it match my DX, or be it's own special little snowflake!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Meglet,

What is the name of the skin on your DXG? That's the one I want on my K3.

I just placed an order for a dark grey Alcantara sleeve for my K3. It's the 2nd one down on this pic.










Since I'm not planning on using an Oberon this time around, I think a skin will be nice (front only) to look cool and keep the K3 nice and clean when it's not in it's sleeve.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not meglet, but it's the "Infinity" skin by David April.

I was just on DecalGirl looking at his skins

http://www.decalgirl.com/gallery.view/David-April


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm not meglet, but it's the "Infinity" skin by David April.
> 
> I was just on DecalGirl looking at his skins
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/gallery.view/David-April


Thanks Heather, he's got some cool stuff! I think I'll probably stick with Infinity, but Metallic Weave is also pretty cool...


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm not meglet, but it's the "Infinity" skin by David April.
> 
> I was just on DecalGirl looking at his skins
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/gallery.view/David-April


I love his designs. Youngest has "Birth of an Idea" on her phone.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

He's one of my favorite designers. 

I have Surfer Dream on my Netbook, I'm getting Turbulent Dreams for my iPad (one of these days) and for the brief time I had a DX, I had Birth of an Idea on it.

If I skin my K3, it will probably be with one of his designs.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Didn't you just get a DX?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I had a DX last summer and returned it, then I briefly had a DXG last month (I had to return it to pay for my trip to see my mom when she had heart bypass surgery). <sigh>


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh okay, I knew you either had or were getting a DXG because of your request for the Zodiac screensavers... sorry to hear you had to return it, hopefully Mom's okay?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm not meglet, but it's the "Infinity" skin by David April.
> 
> I was just on DecalGirl looking at his skins
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/gallery.view/David-April


Infinity's actually the one I keep looking at for my iPad. After seeing it on Meglet's DXG, I'm even more convinced....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

911jason said:


> Oh okay, I knew you either had or were getting a DXG because of your request for the Zodiac screensavers... sorry to hear you had to return it, hopefully Mom's okay?


She's doing much better. Scared the carp out of me & my dad though.

Hopefully I'll be getting another one eventually. I literally had it for about 36 hours.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Infinity's actually the one I keep looking at for my iPad. After seeing it on Meglet's DXG, I'm even more convinced....


To throw another log on the fire, I bet it looks even better in glossy finish, mine is matte to keep it from reflecting while I read.

I think I'll go order one for my iPhone, in fact.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

meglet said:


> To throw another log on the fire, I bet it looks even better in glossy finish, mine is matte to keep it from reflecting while I read.
> 
> I think I'll go order one for my iPhone, in fact.


LOL--actually, the matte finish is better on both my iPad and iPhone. Both those devices were awfully slick and I was forever worried about dropping them before they were skinned. The matte gives me a nice surface to grip.

I have the MEdge Pebbled Purple Page sleeve for the iPad, so the purple in the Infinity would go perfectly...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Infinity's actually the one I keep looking at for my iPad. After seeing it on Meglet's DXG, I'm even more convinced....


Meglet's DXG has been quite the enabler. Because of it, I decided that I needed a graphite Kindle.


----------

